# Brown Recluse First Aid Kit



## 8+) (May 17, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience with this Brown Recluse First Aid Kit? 

I have some family in TN and their farm is crawling with BRs. We believe my mom got bitten several times on the back. Fortunately, she didn't have a very severe reaction and was able to heal the wounds with diligent cleaning and application of Neosporin.

However, my sister has two small children that I worry about. I was thinking about purchasing this for all of them to have in case of an envenomation.

I'd appreciate your thoughts, and it's an interesting site with lots of info about BRs too.


----------



## rmlee (May 17, 2007)

I've been thinking about a kit of some sort lately.
Normally I'll find 10 or so a week but mostly in the garage area as I'm assuming they're partying in the attic.
Still, the ones I find that are by my pc (like tonight) or sofa just make me over paranoid. I have too much brown colors in my house lol.

I've done alot of searching the net on brown recluse this and that type info and IMO, any site that shows as nasty a pic of a bite as that one, is just out to scare you into buying their "special kit"
I do believe that bites can get that bad, but to me that site screams scare tactic to sell the product.

If I get bit, I plan on sticking an icepack on the bite and getting to the Dr. asap.   Of course, I still haven't remembered to pick any up yet...

Also, I'm not a collector or hobbyist so any info from me is what I've found from searching the net.  
The first thing I'd do if you get the kits is paint over that stupid scary looking recluse! lol 
The big ones still give me the chills just thinking about them. Only because of the damage they can possibly do.
Sorry to be the one who says "hopefully someone can come along and give you better advice than me"

Make sure they know to shake out their clothes,bedding and all the good stuff that goes along with having these guys in our homes.
p.s. I am also not a spider hater. atm I'm just a recluse hater!


----------



## 8+) (May 17, 2007)

Yeah, I agree about the scare tactics. However, the web site does also have a lot of good practical advice and info about these spiders. Also, they are not short on testimonials...


----------



## cacoseraph (May 17, 2007)

likely bullspit and worth about as much



			
				http://www.brown-recluse.com/index.html said:
			
		

> Excellent for immediate use when bitten by the spider.
> Excellent for existing bite wounds, no matter the age
> Works just as well on pets
> Customers report success on bee/wasp stings


i rather doubt something that is efficacious against the necrovenom is going to also be able to heal the ravages thereof.... oh, AND work against bee stings!!  they've crossed over from snake oil to saint's tears =P

not that i am a doc or anything even close... but my guess would be eating healthy would be as good for you as rubbing some random crap onto your "recluse" wounds.

but... this is kind of a sticking point with me... likely as not these "recluse wounds" aren't. being in recluse territory does lend more credence to them actually being recluse bites... but doctors generally don't know anything about envenomations and don't even do tests to see if it is a bacteriogical infections before saying "yup, recluse, you're lucky you didn't lose your arm" and then hocking tabbacky juice into a spittoon.


edit:
also, it seems that product has not been evaluated by the fda or usda. that means it is just vitamins, if anything.  they probably shouldn't even be making claims it has a medical effect (i.e. decreased healing time) on spider bites.


----------



## maxident213 (May 17, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> efficacious against the necrovenom


I'm sorry for the pointless post but dude, that's the greatest death metal song title I've ever heard.  :evil:


----------

